# AMD vs INTEL



## chicha (Mar 14, 2007)

I know we had this fight across this site.
I am a big fan of AMD so i will go AMD all the way.

Now the point to note is There are only 2 players in the chip making industry(IBM appaaart).
The problem is they are two animals fighting and some day one will die. Then we will have no choice at all it will be another MICROSOFT.
There may be some small companies but AMD or INTEL will not let them come up. You see INTEL acquired Nvidia and AMD is taken over ATI. They will never let any other company come up.
So if this goes on i think that day is not far when we have only AMD or INTEL.
IBM is not doing anything big to promote their cell processors.

Now is the time for some other company to start making mark. it won't be easy but they have to do it.
What do you have to say?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> I know we had this fight across this site.
> I am a big fan of AMD so i will go AMD all the way.
> 
> Now the point to note is There are only 2 players in the chip making industry(IBM appaaart).
> ...


 
What, when, where


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 14, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> What, when, where



ME TOO HAVE SAME TO ASK


----------



## chicha (Mar 15, 2007)

what do you mean by that?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 15, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> You see _*INTEL acquired Nvidia*_ and AMD is taken over ATI.


what, when , where, how, why???


----------



## chicha (Mar 15, 2007)

yes what does that mean?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2007)

WTF is going on
That means-Intel or Nvidia may soon sue you for providing wrong takeover information.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 15, 2007)

When Intel acquired nvidia


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 15, 2007)

who said nVidia is acquired by Intel.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 15, 2007)

Now am going to start a chip manufacturing company...So who all are going to work for free???Plz pm me..Hehe


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm an AMD fanboi.. So I'll die by my AMD ...  (I have 2 AMD CPUs by the way..)
Recently though.. Intel has gone ahead of AMD by starting their Dual-Core line of Processors. But AMD is not far behind!


----------



## chicha (Mar 15, 2007)

oh thats is y some one asked me who when and where?
Now i am not sure that it accquired Nvidia but i remember very well that they did and AMD has tied up with ATi.

I am sorry if the info is worng, but please do check once and let me know.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 15, 2007)

they did not


----------

